# Ny



## warrior (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a dusting


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice piles. Looks heavy. Yuck!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

This storm was insane- trees and lines down EVERYWHERE! I'm down in North Bergen County- we got the same heavy, wet snow- and lots of it- just about ran out of places to push the snow!


----------



## warrior (Jan 15, 2009)

same here had to make some room last night for the next one


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Funny thing happened to me Friday.After I got all done with my accounts,some frantic cold calls were coming in.This 1 guy was telling me he has a 500' long driveway in Fishkill,got 30'' of snow, and he had 2 plow operators there,both were getting stuck and couldn't really move the snow.He asks me if I could bring in my loader.I said yeah,but the price will be expensive and I have a V plow,those other guys just had straight plows.Now keep in mind my accounts are only 6-7 miles away from where this man lives and I only saw the most snow of maybe 14'' after the whole week was done.I'm thinking he's telling a little fish story here.He wasn't.I actually had to drop my plow on the road he lives on just to get there,as the town in 4 days did'nt plow it yet.I arrive and now I wish I came with my loader.There's a 6' high pile of snow right in the middle of the start of his drive.It took me 2 hours of extreme discipline working carefully not to hurt my truck or to get stuck.I left with 4.5 foot windrows on each side of the drive.Boss 9'2er V and Dmax--gotta love em.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

We got a bit more across the river from you guys in Fishkill, I was looking at 2 feet around Newburgh/New Windsor and closer to 30'' in the higher elevations of Cornwall. Definitely a crazy storm, we were cutting up trees just to get to accounts to plow, had to cut and move 5 trees out of a private road I plow, not to mention all the branches across driveways, even had to cut up a tree on a major roadway to get past it into town. I'm glad I brought saws out with me, I never would have been able to get through the snow at the end of the storm if I didn't keep up with everything.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

A few pics from our night


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

a few more, the walkway shows the accumulation we got better than some of the piles from driveways


----------

